# Metal Lathe identification



## curtisrider (6 Jan 2017)

I know that there are some knowledgeable folk on here when it comes to metal tools so here goes...

I bought this lathe as a teenager, it was a great thing to learn on but It's been sitting unused for quite some time and I don't anticipate needing it anymore due to having another lathe. I want to sell it but I haven't a clue as to what make it is and what the value is. Does anybody have any idea?

















Apologies for the poor photos, I can get close ups if required.


----------



## TFrench (6 Jan 2017)

Sorry I can't help, but my dad has one exactly the same, in pieces. I recognise the tailstock.


----------



## Wildman (6 Jan 2017)

first thoughts are an early colchester looks very similar to one I had. http://www.lathes.co.uk/bantam/page2.html


----------



## Keith 66 (8 Jan 2017)

Could be any make! as to value, it is rusty & old, it is liable to be little more than scrap value as it is, cleaned up a bit with its tooling you might see £150 - £200 on a good day.


----------



## Bod (8 Jan 2017)

As a guess "Atlas" 

Bod


----------



## SammyQ (8 Jan 2017)

Nope. Chekko. Got one identical. Check Lathes.co.uk and scroll down through early stuff. It was a 'bitsa' lathe made up from different components by SOAG of London in the 1920's. It was an import, possibly Checkoslovakian, hence name. 

Shout if you want more.

Sam


----------



## heimlaga (8 Jan 2017)

That is a Schuchart &Schütte. The company headquarters were in Berlin...... or at least they did sell exactly similar lathes under their name. Some say the lathes were actually manufactured by somebody else.

I would have the opportunity to buy an exactly similar lathe in better condition with 3 chucks for 500 euros.... what were the adwantages and disadwantages of yours?
Can it be set up to cut screw threads?


----------



## SammyQ (8 Jan 2017)

I repeat, Chekko. Look at the last two photos on Lathes.co.uk page. Also, look at Ehrlich lathes photos on same site. I am beginning to suspect that there was a fair old bit of 'badge engineering' going on here, possibly with heimlaga's quoted source as a manufacturer, with Soag in London etc as importers or sellers-on. I read an article many moons ago that this practice was widespread in the early part of last century. Think: Volkwagen Sharan, Seat Alhambra and Ford Galaxy in this century....

Sam

PS Mine, dreadful photos sorry, can't find others:


----------



## TFrench (9 Jan 2017)

Look at the tailstock - I'd say its ehrlich, with the little counterweight on the handle. Thanks for that Sam!


----------



## curtisrider (11 Jan 2017)

Excellent, thanks for the help chaps! Looks like it's not worth selling as i'll have to give it away so i'll take some bits off and make it into a tube notcher and play around with fitting some sort of cross vice assembly so I can mill with it, at least it'll be useful.


----------



## curtisrider (26 Jan 2017)

Managed to get £100 for the lathe as is, at least that gets it out of my way!


----------

